# Best WWI Flight Sim ?



## Maestro (Aug 6, 2009)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

I have been playing with Red Baron 3D lately... I like the way the game was made. You know, with "News flash from the Front" or newspaper articles about important events (i.e. enemy ace shot down), the 3D medal case, the choice between four armies and the great idea of a passport-like pilot log-in with picture, name, side (RFC, USAAF, FAF and GAF), flying hours, etc...

However, the graphics are a bit outdated and the game can get repeatitive... When you get three times in a row the same "Offencive Patrol" mission with the same damned flight path, it can get annoying... Plus there is a bug which prevent you from seeing every news reports. I mean, mission dates are pure chance... I mean, you can fly on September 1st and fly again the 2nd... Or your next mission can be just on the 6th. So if there is a news report on the 5th concerning (in exemple) the Battle of the Somme, you won't see it... Unless the said next mission is on the 5th.

Anyway... So I was wondering if there was an other good (and may be more recent) WWI flight sim out there.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 7, 2009)

The only one that has come out that I know about is Rise of Flight.
Albatros D.III for Rise of Flight to be made available soon - WWI Air Combat flight sims

I have some issues with the CP (Copy Protection) and DRM (Digital Rights Management) but others don't...
See this thread for some more information on Rise of Flight.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/other-aviation-games-sims/rise-flight-ww1-flight-sim-19789.html

There is a mod for IL-2 called Canvas Knights that is in the making but it is still being developed.
Over Oleg's Fields name changed to Canvas Knights - WWI Air Combat flight sims


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 7, 2009)

And don't forget Over Flander Fields (OFF) for CFS3 

http://www.overflandersfields.com/info.htm


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 7, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> And don't forget Over Flander Fields (OFF) for CFS3
> 
> http://www.overflandersfields.com/info.htm


I forgot about that one. 


Wheels


----------



## Maestro (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks. OFF seems interresting. But Rise of Flight is a "no go" for me as I don't like the idea of paying $7.70 for each friggin flyable plane in the game.


----------



## phatzo (Sep 28, 2009)

Dawn of Aces in the warbirds download is good at peak times, good little furball of about 10 to 15 players and a small groundwar aspect to it as well.


----------

